# World's Largest residential resort



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi guys, well i have no idea where this project is but it's going to be showcase in cityscape in dubai so i decided to post it here. It's definately in the gulf region but am not sure where (could be saudi but no idea). Here it is:


The magnitude and conceptual designs of the single largest residential resort in the world, called The Jewel, will be on view at the Cityscape architectural, investment and property development exhibition in Dubai from November 29. It is new development company Yoharah’s first project in real estate.


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

Exploding into the market with an astounding project, Yoharah LLC is a new giant in property development. 

Established in Dubai, Yoharah LLC, whose name means Jewel in local Arabic, is bringing to life a spectacular residential and resort new concept, The Jewel.

It is the company’s first project in real estate and is the single largest residential resort in the world.

Operating out of stylish purpose-built offices in the Shangri-La are the key divisions set up not only to manage this magnificent project but, from this base, the company will be attacking the Middle East and global markets in various sectors.

Yoharah chose Dubai, United Arab Emirates for its corporate offices because the Emirate is an international communication hub. It also has the necessary infrastructure and policies to support commercial business, a tribute to the vision of His Highness General Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and Minister of Defense.

The magnitude and conceptual designs of The Jewel will be on view at the Cityscape architectural, investment and property development exhibition in Dubai from November 29.

Financed by international banks and private investors, the resort will be developed by professionals from around the world, who possess a wealth of experience and the determination to make this ambitious project a resounding success.

“The Jewel will undoubtedly be a tourism magnet wherever it is located,” says Marketing Director Barbara Thompson. “This project is of such monumental significance that it is sure to create a universal gasp.”


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

Apparently it will be in Dubai but no location has been fixed. Will include a pyramid and eiffel tower and lots of residential space.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Isn't this Yowhara a Jeddah-based company?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

It might be, from the article is easy undrstandable that they're not from Dubai.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

difficult question:
do you want this in dubai or do you allow other emirates/countries to build this 

somehow i'd like to have this in dubai 

pyramid and eiffel tower replica? sounds quite nice

maybe it is even part of dubailand?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> pyramid and eiffel tower replica? sounds quite nice


Huh? Where are these gonna be?


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

This is the Jewel in Dubai not Saudi. It isn't part of Dubailand


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

how do you know it's in dubai?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

They had today a full page ad on Gulf News. More of a invitation to their stand in Cityscape though.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

whether its in dubai, jeddah, or yeman.. why a pyrmid and an eiffel tower... cant they come up with soemthing new!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

It was announced today in another newspaper al bayan that this project is fake and some illusion. so i guess it wont be in dubai after all.


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

It's not in Dubai. The location hasn't been confirmed at the moment the project is in the concept stage only. It will be unveiled at the Cityscape conference


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Dubai officials yesterday denied recent reports that a project known as The Jewel, and promoted by Yoharah, is to be implemented in the near future in the UAE, reported Wam. Plans for the project are reportedly going to be unveiled at the upcoming Cityscape conference.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ha, so we have to wait for cityscape
hopefully it's not just a vision


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well there is some there at least
glad there was offical relase to slow this one down a little


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

The company said that they received offers from GCC and other Arab & European countries for their project... and they will choose the country which sever their needs...

The main idea of The Jewel "الدرة" is to build Seven Wonders of the World in one place and in real sizes...
The project will be in 7 stages, the first stage will cost around $5 billion USD. And it will be on area around 16 sqkm.

They mentioned things like:-
- 3 Pyramid of Egypt and Abu Simbel Temple "Egypt"
- Venice city "Italy"
- Eiffel Tower and landmark of Paris "France"
- The Hanging Gardens of Babylon "Iraq"
- landmark of New York City like The Empire State Building and The Statue of Liberty "USA"
- Petra "Jordan"
- Taj Mahal "India"

and more than 22000 hotel suites

It will be unveiled at the Cityscape conference today, and the designs of The Jewel will be available in today newspapers as ads...

I think they will choose Qatar for their project...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

just shut the **** up! :jk: 

you're just telling jokes

no matter where it is, this will become an insane project! WOW

thanks for the info amdxl 
where did you get this from?

all of them sound great, even the ancient city of "petra", a city of houses in rocks in jordan. very cool!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

they are actually putting number five in amdxl's list with actuall wonders of the world


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds fake ... but wow !


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

This was reported to one of local newspaper, from trusted source









If you think this is fake, go to Cityscape at Dubai Int. Exhibition Centre and see the model "the exhibition will end tomorrow"
I saw the model on TV yesterday..

Also if you think this is fake why there is full page of ads of Jewel in newspapers "ads are not free, it cost like 20 - 30 thousand for full page"









Extra info
They said 3 Pyramid will be built of glass..








The residential area will be called the Al-Amaranha "العمارنة"
The gate to the city will start with Venice city
And some of famous river & Ocean "which related to the landmarks"

Again this project not for Dubai...


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

The Jewel web site
http://www.thejewelresort.com/Homepage/


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Okay, from the website, this project doesnt seem fake at all, I'm just left wondering what city, if not Dubai, will this project be developed in.


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

I've visited the website and it's saying that it will cover an area 6 time bigger than london, i quote from the website *covering an area six times the size of The City of London.* 


dubai marina that is constructed for hosting 100,000 people is costing billions of dollars. is we take into account that 10 million people live in london then construction a project 6 time bigger than london how much will it cost?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

but what do you mean its not for Dubai? Is it that they're definitely not gonna build in Dubai or do you mean the decision is not yet final as to which city they're gonna build it in but it still might be in Dubai.


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

Media event announces The Jewel (November 28, 2004)

A huge cross section of media last night attended the first viewing of the magnificent residential and resort project The Jewel.

The overall response from the audience was incredibly positive and full of excitement about the concept – the most ambitious residential resort in the world.

A 16 million square metre development, The Jewel will recreate the most renowned sights of Egypt, Venice, Paris, New York, Petra, Babylon and India both in detail and in size.

Yoharah LLC CEO Mr Mazhar Akhtar was proud to announce that The Jewel can be seen at Cityscape stand M111 from tomorrow.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, great website and what a project
huge

it seems like they will recreate manhattan mg:

i'm really excited where it's going to be located


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

hey it say it will "span 4,5 kilometers" and will be 6 times larger than the city of london.
how bg is that. isnt the city of london 40 to 50 miles across. and didnt dubailand just expand by 1 billion sq feet. hmmmmmmmmm ... me thinks that if this project is not in dubai then I really have no friggin clue of where it will be because even the papers arent covering it since the dubai govt said they had no such project in hte pipeline
R


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

City of London might not necessarily mean Greater London, only just the Square Mile and surrounding areas i.e. the financial district where you've got Canary Wharf etc


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This is part of Dubai land i think :/


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Good !!! i dont want this one to be in Dubai.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now that we know it's for sure somehow i'll re-open smussuw's thread in the project development

from now on, let's talk about it there 

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=153517


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yep it heated up alot
once we get more details can clean up the thread !
more project will steam of this one !


----------

